# ملف محدث يحتوى على معظم شركات البترول العاملة فى مصر



## kemo26 (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
فى المرفقات ملف محدث بالعناوين و التليفونات لمعظم شركات البترول فى مصر
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق
اخوكم كريم الهلالى


----------



## gearbox (10 أغسطس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## علاء العالم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*petroleum_company by kareem.doc*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_khalifa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا ولو ممكن اسماء الشركات العاملة فى مجال شبكات المحمول والاتصات


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الطيب
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tifaonline (30 نوفمبر 2008)

many thanks


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ويا ريت ملف يحتوي علي شركات التعدين في مصر 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

لكن يا صديقي عند فتح الملف يطلب كلمة مرور فما هي الكلمة و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tifaonline (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اين الباسورد ؟


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (2 ديسمبر 2008)

rsheedkl قال:


> لكن يا صديقي عند فتح الملف يطلب كلمة مرور فما هي الكلمة و جزاك الله خيراً



أخي الكريم 
صاحب الملف قام بعمل باسوورد حتي لا يتم التعديل علي الملف بحذف أو إضافه 
لذلك عندما تقوم بفتح الملف اختر 
read only 
وسوف يفتح معك الملف


----------



## explorator (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال محمود محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot
:16:


----------



## gearbox (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khha (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا ريس
مجهود رائع


----------



## H.S (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## explorator (22 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر يا هندسة على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## GeoOo (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## عاصم2010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كريم


----------



## مفيش اسم تاني (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً 
ولكني لم أعثر على الاسم العربي لهذه الشركة المصرية: 

Petroleum Export Limited


----------



## eng-zom (6 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------

